# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  اتفاقية دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب

## hazem mohamed

اتفاقية دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب


إن دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية انطلاقا من النظام الأساسي للمجلس، والمبادئ والثوابت التي أرساها، وتأكيداً لقرارات المجلس الأعلى الخاصة بمكافحة الإرهاب،
والتزاماً بالمبادئ الدينية والأخلاقية، والتراث الحضاري والإنساني للمجتمع الدولي والأمتين العربية والإسلامية وقيم وتقاليد المجتمع الخليجي، والتي تدعو جميعها إلى نبذ العنف والإرهاب بكل أشكاله وصوره،
وتأكيداً على الإلتزام بالمواثيق الدولية بما فيها ميثاق جامعة الدول العربية، وميثاق الأمم المتحدة.
وإدراكاً لتنامي ظاهرة الإرهاب وخطورتها وتهديدها للمجتمع الدولي والحياة المدنية وانعكاساتها على المنطقة.
وفي إطار المسئولية الجماعية في المحافظة على الأمن والإستقرار، بناء على مبدأ الأمن الجماعي واعتبار أمن واستقرار دول المجلس كلاً لا يتجزأ.
ورغبة من دول المجلس في وقاية مجتمعاتها وشعوبها ومكتسباتها التاريخية ومنجزاتها الحضارية ومصالحها من خطر الإرهاب.
وتأكيداً على حق الشعوب في الكفاح ضد الإحتلال الأجنبي والعدوان بمختلف الوسائل.
وتأكيداً لعزمها على التصدي للإرهاب ومكافحته بشكل جماعي، وسعياً لتعميق وتطوير التنسيق المشترك فيما بينها وتحقيق الشمولية والتكامل في مكافحة الإرهاب.
وتأكيداً منها على احترام حقوق الإنسان.
وتعبيراً عن قلقها من الإرهاب الذي يشكل انتهاكاً خطيراً لحقوق الإنسان، وزعزعة استقرار الدول واضطراب العلاقات الدولية، وإعاقة التنمية الإجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية والفكرية.
واقتناعاً منها بأن الإرهاب لا يمكن تبريره بأي ظرف أو باعث أو غاية، وبالتالي يجب مكافحته بجميع أشكاله ومظاهره، بغض النظر عن أساسه وأسبابه وأهدافه.
وتصميماً منها على القضاء على الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله وأنشطته وسبل دعمه، والحيلولة دون بلوغ أي مصادر تمويل لأعضائه أو منظماته أو تقديم أية وسائل مساعدة لهم.
فقد اتفقت على عقد هذه الإتفاقية وفقاً للأحكام المبينة في المواد التالية:

المادة 1
لأغراض هذه الإتفاقية يقصد بالمصطلحات التالية التعريف المبين إزاء كل منها:
1- الدولة المتعاقدة: كل دولة عضو في مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية صدقت على هذه الاتفاقية وأودعت وثائق تصديقها لدى الأمانة العامة لمجلس التعاون.
2- الإرهاب: كل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد به، أياً كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه، يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي، ويهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر، أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق أو الممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها، أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية للخطر.
3- الجريمة الإرهابية: هي أي جريمة أو شروع فيها ترتكب تنفيذاً لغرض إرهابي في أي دولة متعاقدة أو على ممتلكاتها أو مصالحها أو على رعاياها أو ممتلكاتهم يعاقب عليها قانونها الداخلي، وكذلك التحريض على الجرائم الإرهابية أو الترويج لها أو تحبيذها، وطبع أو نشر أو حيازة محررات أو مطبوعات أو تسجيلات، أياً كان نوعها، إذا كانت معدة للتوزيع أو لاطلاع الغير عليها، وكانت تتضمن ترويجاً أو تحبيذاً لتلك الجرائم.
ويعد جريمة إرهابية تقديم أو جمع الأموال، اياً كان نوعها، لتمويل الجرائم الإرهابية مع العلم بذلك.
كما يعد من الجرائم الإرهابية، الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقيات التالية، عدا ما استثنته منها تشريعات الدول المتعاقدة أو لم تصادق عليها:
أ- معاهدة منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب.
ب- الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب.
ج- اتفاقية طوكيو الخاصة بالجرائم والأفعال التي ترتكب على متن الطائرات والموقعة عام 1963م.
د- اتفاقية لاهاي بشأن قمع الاستيلاء غير المشروع على الطائرات والموقعة عام 1970م.
هـ- اتفاقية مونتريال الخاصة بقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني والموقعة عام 1971م، والبروتوكول الملحق بها والموقع في مونتريال عام 1984م.
و- اتفاقية نيويورك الخاصة بمنع الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الأشخاص المتمتعين بحماية دولية، بمن فيهم الموظفون الدبلوماسيون، والمعاقبة عليها، والتي اعتمدتها الجمعية العامة في 14 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1973م.
ز- الاتفاقية الدولية لمناهضة أخذ الرهائن، التي اعتمدتها الجمعية العامة في 17 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1979م.
ح- اتفاقية الحماية المادية للمواد النووية، المعتمدة في فيينا في 3 آذار/ مارس 1980م.
ط- اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار لعام 1983م، وما تعلق منها بالقرصنة البحرية.
ي- البروتوكول المتعلق بقمع أعمال العنف غير المشروعة في المطارات التي تخدم الطيران المدني الدولي، المكمل لاتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني، والموقع في مونتريال في 24 شباط/ فبراير 1988م.
ك- البروتوكول الخاص بقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة التي ترتكب ضد سلامة المنصات الثابتة الواقعة على الجرف القاري، والموقعة في روما عام 1988م.
ل- الاتفاقية الخاصة بقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد الملاحة البحرية والموقعة في روما عام 1988م.
م- الاتفاقية الدولية لمنع الهجمات الإرهابية بالقنابل، نيويورك عام 1997م.
ن- الاتفاقية الخاصة بتمييز المتفجرات البلاستيكية بغرض الكشف عنها، مونتريال عام 1991م.
س- الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع تمويل الإرهاب لعام 1999م.
4- أنشطة دعم وتمويل الإرهاب: كل فعل يتضمن جمع أو تسلم أو تسليم أو تخصيص أو نقل أو تحويل أموال أو عائداتها لأي نشاط إرهابي فردي أو جماعي في الداخل أو في الخارج، أو القيام لمصلحة هذا النشاط أو عناصره بأي عمليات صكية أو مصرفية أو تجارية، أو التحصل مباشرة أو بالواسطة على أموال لاستغلالها لمصلحته، أو الدعوة والترويج لمبادئه أو تدبير أماكن للتدريب أو الإيواء لعناصره، أو تزويدهم بأية أنواع من الأسلحة أو المستندات المزورة، أو تقديم أية وسيلة مساعدة أخرى من وسائل الدعم والتمويل، مع العلم بذلك.
5- الأموال: أي نوع من الأموال المادية وغير المادية المنقولة وغير المنقولة والوثائق والصكوك والمستندات أياً كان شكلها بما في ذلك شكل النظم الإلكترونية أو الرقمية، والائتمانات المصرفية وجميع أنواع الشيكات والحوالات والأسهم والأوراق المالية والسندات والكمبيالات وخطابات الاعتماد.

المادة 2
أ- لا تعد جريمة، حالات الكفاح بمختلف الوسائل، بما في ذلك الكفاح المسلح ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي والعدوان من أجل التحرر وتقرير المصير، وفقاً لمبادىء القانون الدولي، ولا يعتبر من هذه الحالات كل عمل يمس بالوحدة الإقليمية لأي من الدول المتعاقدة.
ب- لا تعد أي من الجرائم الإرهابية المشار إليها في المادة السابقة من الجرائم السياسية.
وفي تطبيق أحكام هذه الاتفاقية لا تعد من الجرائم السياسية- ولو كانت بدافع سياسي- الجرائم التالية:
1- التعدي على ملوك ورؤساء الدول المتعاقدة والحكام وزوجاتهم أو أصولهم أو فروعهم.
2- التعدي على أولياء العهد أو نواب رؤساء الدول أو رؤساء الحكومات أو الوزراء في أي من الدول المتعاقدة.
3- التعدي على الأشخاص المتمتعين بحماية دولية، بمن فيهم السفراء والدبلوماسيون في الدول المتعاقدة أو المعتمدون لديها.
4- القتل العمد والسرقة المصحوبة بإكراه ضد الأفراد أو السلطات أو وسائل النقل والمواصلات.
5- أعمال التخريب والإتلاف للممتلكات العامة والممتلكات المخصصة لخدمة عامة حتى ولو كانت مملوكة لدولة أخرى من الدول المتعاقدة.
6- جرائم تصنيع أو تهريب أو حيازة الأسلحة أو الذخائر أو المتفجرات أو غيرها من المواد التي تعد لارتكاب جرائم إرهابية.

المادة 3
تعمل الدول المتعاقدة على تكامل خطط وإجراءات الوقاية من الإرهاب والتصدي له ومكافحته.

المادة 4
تعهد الدول المتعاقدة بأن تتعاون فيما بينها، بتقديم الدعم والمساندة الأمنية اللازمة لأي دولة منها تتعرض لخطر أو جرائم الإرهاب، وآثاره، وذلك وفقاً لمتطلبات وظروف كل دولة.

المادة 5
تعمل الدول المتعاقدة على تكثيف المتابعة، ورصد التحديات الأمنية، وتقييم احتمالات المخاطر والتهديدات الإرهابية، وإجراءات الدراسات والتحليلات التقديرية والتوقعية والبحوث الاستشرافية اللازمة في هذا الشأن، والمبادرة إلى وضع الخطط الأمنية الكفيلة بالوقاية من الإرهاب ومكافحته وإفشال أهدافه.

المادة 6
تبذل الدول المتعاقدة الجهود الممكنة لمنع دخول العناصر الإرهابية أو تسللها إلى أراضيها، كما تعمل على منع أي فرص للتغرير بأي من مواطنيها للانضمام إلى أي جماعات غير مشروعة، أو التورط في أي أنشطة إرهابية تحت أي ظروف أو مزاعم.

المادة 7
تتخذ الدول المتعاقدة تدابير المنع الكفيلة بالحيلولة دون اتخاذ أراضيها مسرحاً لتخطيط أو تنظيم أو تنفيذ الأفعال أو الجرائم الإرهابية، أو الشروع أو المساهمة فيها، وتعمل على تطوير وتفعيل الأنظمة المتصلة بإجراءات المراقبة وتأمين الحدود وكافة المنافذ، بشكل يؤدي إلى التكامل فيما بينها، لمنع حالات التسلل أو اختراق الإجراءات الأمنية.

المادة 8
تتخذ الدول المتعاقدة كافة الإجراءات والتدابير الضرورية لحماية الأفراد، والممتلكات العامة والخاصة، وتعزيز نظم الحماية والتأمين للمنشآت ووسائل النقل والبعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية والمنظمات الإقليمية والدولية ومصالح الدول الأخرى لدى الدول المتعاقدة.

المادة 9
من أجل تحقيق أهداف هذه الاتفاقية تلتزم الدول المتعاقدة بما يلي:
1- التبادل الفوري للمعلومات والبيانات المتعلقة بالتهديدات والمخاطر الإرهابية والإحتمالات والتوقعات المتعلقة بالجرائم الإرهابية.
2- الإبلاغ عن العناصر الإرهابية أو تلك التي يشتبه في اتصالاتها أو ارتباطها بهذه العناصر.
3- تبادل المعلومات والوثائق بشكل فوري حول الجرائم الإرهابية التي تستهدف أياً من الدول المتعاقدة، سواء داخل حدودها أو خارجها، ونتائج التحريات أو التحقيقات التي يتم التوصل إليها، وكذلك الإبلاغ عن هوية الأشخاص المتورطين فيها.
4- التعاون الفوري والمنتظم بشأن تبادل المعلومات حول الأساليب والأدوات المستخدمة في ارتكاب جرائم إرهابية، والإجراءات التي تم اتخاذها لكشفها وإحباطها ومكافحتها، وكذلك المعلومات والخبرات التي تتعلق بالأساليب الفنية والأمنية المستخدمة في التصدي للإرهاب ومكافحته.
5- عقد لقاءات واجتماعات مشتركة لمسئولي الأجهزة المختصة بمكافحة الإرهاب، وتبادل الزيارات بشكل دوري، وكلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك.
6- إنشاء قاعدة مشتركة متكاملة ومتطورة، للمعلومات المتعلقة بمكافحة الإرهاب، والربط بين الأجهزة الأمنية المختصة بذلك.
7- إجراء البحوث والدراسات، وعقد الدورات التدريبية المتقدمة، وإجراء التمارين المشتركة لكافة الأجهزة الأمنية المعنية بمكافحة الإرهاب.
8- اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة والتدابير الكافية لحماية العاملين في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب وأفراد أسرهم.

المادة 10
تلتزم الدول المتعاقدة باتخاذ النظم والتدابير الواجبة للمحافظة على سرية المعلومات والمواد والوثائق المتبادلة بينها حول الإرهاب، ولا يجوز تمريرها إلى دولة أخرى غير الدول المتعاقدة إلا بموافقة دولة المصدر.

المادة 11
تلتزم الدول المتعاقدة باتخاذ الإجراءات العاجلة لتتبع وملاحقة وضبط مرتكبي الجرائم الإرهابية في أي منها ومحاكمتهم طبقاً لنظام وقانون كل دولة، والحماية الفعالة للعاملين في مؤسسات العدالة الجنائية والحماية الكاملة لمصادر المعلومات عن الجرائم الإرهابية والشهود والخبراء.

المادة 12
تلتزم الدول المتعاقدة بالعمل على تنسيق وتكامل الجهود وتوحيد المواقف تجاه المسائل والمواضيع المتعلقة بالإرهاب المطروحة على جداول أعمال المؤتمرات والاجتماعات الإقليمية والدولية.

المادة 13
تعمل الدول المتعاقدة على تعميق الوعي الأمني والقانوني بوضع برامج توعوية فعالة، لتعزيز التعاون الإيجابي بين الأفراد وبين الأجهزة المعنية بمكافحة الإرهاب، وإيجاد ضمانات وحوافز مناسبة، بما يساهم في كشف الجرائم الإرهابية والإرشاد عن العناصر المتورطة فيها وتقديم المعلومات التي تساعد في كشفها.

المادة 14
تتخذ الدول المتعاقدة الإجراءات والتدابير اللازمة، التي تكفل لها متابعة النشطة المالية للأفراد والهيئات، التي تمكنها من كشف أنشطة دعم وتمويل الإرهاب في نطاق إقليمها، وذلك بما يتفق مع تشريعاتها وأنظمتها الداخلية.

المادة 15
تتخذ الدول المتعاقدة كل الجهود الممكنة لمنع دخول أو نقل أو تحويل أموال منها أو إليها يشتبه في استخدامها في أنشطة تمويل الإرهاب ودعمه، ومنع تورط الأفراد أو الهيئات العامة والخاصة المنتمية إليها أو الكائنة على أراضيها في هذه الأنشطة.

المادة 16
تلتزم الدول المتعاقدة بإجراء التبادل الفوري للمعلومات والبيانات المتعلقة بأنشطة دعم أو تمويل الإرهاب والإبلاغ عنها وبالإجراءات التحفظية التي تم اتخاذها بشأنها.

المادة 17
تتبادل الدول المتعاقدة الخبرات والأساليب المستخدمة في الأنشطة المتعلقة بدعم وتمويل الإرهاب، والسبل العلمية والأمنية في الكشف عنها، بما فيها سبل استخدام وسائل الاتصال اللاسلكية والإلكترونية وشبكات المعلومات الدولية، وعقد اللقاءات والاجتماعات وإنشاء قاعدة معلومات مشتركة فيما بينها في مواجهة هذا النشاط.

المادة 18
تتخذ كل دولة من الدول المتعاقدة التدابير المناسبة، وفقاً لتشريعاتها وأنظمتها الوطنية، لتحديد أو كشف أو تجميد أو حجز أي أموال مستخدمة أو مخصصة لغرض من أغراض أنشطة دعم وتمويل الإرهاب وعائداتها لمصادرتها أو تبادلها أو اقتسامها مع الدول المتعاقدة الأخرى إذا كانت تتعلق بنشاط إرهابي امتد على إقليمها أو أضر بمصالحها وكانت مصلحة الكشف عن هذا النشاط تقتضي ذلك.

المادة 19
تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة، بتسليم المتهمين أو المحكوم عليهم في الجرائم الإرهابية المطلوب تسليمهم من أي من هذه الدول، وذلك طبقاً للقواعد والشروط المنصوص عليها في هذه الاتفاقية.

المادة 20
لا يجوز التسليم في أي من الحالات التالية:
أ- إذا كانت الجريمة المطلوب من أجلها التسليم معتبرة، بمقتضى القواعد القانونية النافذة لدى الدولة المتعاقدة المطلوب إليها التسليم، جريمة لها صبغة سياسية.
ب- إذا كانت الجريمة المطلوب من أجلها التسليم تنحصر في الإخلال بواجبات عسكرية.
ج- إذا كانت الجريمة المطلوب من أجلها التسليم، قد ارتكبت في إقليم الدولة المتعاقدة المطلوب إليها التسليم، إلا إذا كانت هذه الجريمة قد أضرت بمصالح الدولة المتعاقدة طالبة التسليم، وكانت قوانينها تنص على تتبع مرتكبي هذه الجرائم ومعاقبتهم، ما لم تكن الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم قد بدأت إجراءات التحقيق أو المحاكمة.
د- إذا كانت الجريمة قد صدر بشأنها حكم نهائي- له قوة الأمر المقضي- لدى الدولة المتعاقدة المطلوب إليها التسليم، أو لدى دولة متعاقدة ثالثة.
هـ- إذا كانت الدعوى عند وصول طلب التسليم قد انقضت، أو العقوبة قد سقطت بمضي المدة طبقاً لقانون الدولة المتعاقدة طالبة التسليم.
و- إذا كانت الجريمة قد ارتكبت خارج إقليم الدولة المتعاقدة الطالبة من شخص لا يحمل جنسيتها، وكان قانون الدولة المتعاقدة المطلوب إليها التسليم لا يجيز توجيه الاتهام عن مثل هذه الجريمة إذا ارتكبت خارج إقليمه من مثل هذا الشخص.
ز- إذا صدر عفو يشمل مرتكبي هذه الجرائم لدى الدولة المتعاقدة الطالبة.
ح- إذا كان النظام القانوني للدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم لا يجيز لها تسليم مواطنيها، فتلتزم الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم بتوجيه الاتهام ضد من يرتكب منهم لدى أي من الدول المتعاقدة الأخرى جريمة من الجرائم الإرهابية، إذا كان الفعل معاقباً عليه من كل من الدولتين بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لا تقل مدتها عن سنة أو بعقوبة أشد، وتحدد جنسية المطلوب تسليمه بتاريخ وقوع الجريمة المطلوب التسليم من أجلها، ويستعان في هذا الشأن بالتحقيقات التي أجرتها الدولة طالبة التسليم.

المادة 21
إذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه قيد التحقيق أو المحاكمة أو محكوما عليه من جريمة أخرى في الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم، فإن تسليمه يؤجل لحين التصرف في التحقيق أو انتهاء المحاكمة أو تنفيذ العقوبة، ويجوز مع ذلك للدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم تسليمه مؤقتاً للتحقيق معه أو محاكمته، بشرط إعادته للدولة التي سلمته قبل تنفيذ العقوبة عليه في الدولة طالبة التسليم.

المادة 22
لغرض تسليم مرتكبي الجرائم بموجب هذه الاتفاقية لا يعتد بما قد يكون بين التشريعات الداخلية للدولة المتعاقدة من اختلاف في التكييف القانوني للجريمة، جناية كانت أو جنحة، أو بالعقوبة المقررة لها، بشرط أن تكون معاقباً عليها بموجب قوانين كلتا الدولتين بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لمدة لا تقل عن سنة أو بعقوبة أشد.

المادة 23
تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة بتقديم أقصى مساعدة قانونية وقضائية ممكنة تكون لازمة للتحريات أو التحقيقات أو الإجراءات القضائية المتعلقة بالجرائم الإرهابية.

المادة 24
تلتزم الدول المتعاقدة بتقديم المعونة والمساعدة اللازمة من أجل إجراء الاستدلالات والتحقيقات المتعلقة بالجرائم الإرهابية التي تعرضت لها أي منها وذلك بناء على طلبها.

المادة 25
تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة بأن تقدم أقصى تعاون ممكن في تنفيذ طلبات الإنابة القضائية المتعلقة بدعوى جنائية ناشئة عن جريمة إرهابية، وذلك وفقا لاتفاقية تنفيذ الأحكام والإنابات والإعلانات القضائية بدول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية.

المادة 26
تتعاون الدول المتعاقدة في ضبط الأشياء والعائدات المتحصلة من جريمة إرهابية أو المستعملة فيها أو المتعلقة بها وتسليمها للدولة الطالبة، سواء وجدت لدى أشخاص مطلوب تسليمهم أو لدى الغير، وسواء تم تسليم الأشخاص أو لم يتم تسليمهم، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق أي من الدول المتعاقدة أو حسني النية من الغير.

المادة 27
للدولة المطلوب إليها تسليم الأشياء والعائدات، اتخاذ جميع التدابير والإجراءات التحفظية اللازمة لتنفيذ التزامها بتسليمها، ولها أيضاً أن تحتفظ مؤقتاً بهذه الأشياء أو العائدات إذا كانت لازمة لإجراءات جزائية تتخذ عندها، أو أن تسلمها إلى الدولة الطالبة بشرط استردادها منها لذات السبب.

المادة 28
تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة بالقيام بأعمال فحص الأدلة والآثار الناتجة عن أي جريمة إرهابية تقع على إقليمها ضد أي دولة متعاقدة، وتقوم باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للمحافظة على هذه الأدلة والآثار والعمل على إثبات دلالتها القانونية، ولها أن تزود الدولة التي وقعت الجريمة ضد مصالحها بالنتيجة متى ما طلبت ذلك، ولا يحق لأي من الدولتين تزويد أي دولة أخرى بها إلا بناء على موافقتهما.

المادة 29
على الدول المتعاقدة اتخاذ التدابير التشريعية لتأكيد سريان ولايتها القضائية على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه الاتفاقية:-
أ- عندما ترتكب الجريمة في إقليم الدولة.
ب- عندما ترتكب الجريمة على متن سفينة ترفع علم الدولة أو طائرة مسجلة لديها وقت ارتكاب الجريمة.
ج- عندما يرتكب الجريمة أحد مواطني الدولة.

المادة 30
يجوز للدولة المتعاقدة أن تمد ولايتها القضائية على أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية:-
أ- عندما ترتكب الجريمة ضد أحد مواطنيها.
ب- عندما يتم الإعداد أو التخطيط للجريمة خارج إقليم الدولة بهدف ارتكابها داخل إقليمها.
ج- إذا كان مرتكب الجريمة شخصاً مجهول الجنسية يوجد محل إقامته المعتاد فيها.
د- عندما ترتكب الجريمة ضد مرفق عام للدولة خارج إقليمها.

المادة 31
يتعين على كل دولة متعاقدة أن تعتمد ما يلزم من تدابير لتأكيد سريان ولايتها القضائية على الجرائم المشمولة بهذه الاتفاقية عندما يكون المتهم موجوداً في إقليمها، أو أن تسلمه لدولة أخرى متعاقدة طلبت ذلك.

المادة 32
إذا تم إخطار أي دولة متعاقدة لها ولاية قضائية على إحدى الجرائم ... هذه الاتفاقية، أو علمت بطريقة أخرى أن دولة أو أكثر من الدول المتعاقدة الأخرى تجري تحقيقاً أو تتخذ إجراء قضائياً بشأن ذات الأفعال، فيتعين على السلطات المختصة في تلك الدول التنسيق بشأن ما يجب اتخاذه من إجراءات.

المادة 33
يكون تبادل طلبات تسليم المطلوبين والمساعدة الأمنية أو القانونية أو الإنابة القضائية، وكذلك تبادل المستندات والأشياء والعائدات، وطلب حضور الشهود أو الخبراء، بين الجهات المختصة في الدول المتعاقدة مباشرة، أو عن طريق وزارات الداخلية أو العدل أو ما يقوم مقامهما، أو بالطرق الدبلوماسية.
وتتبع في هذه الطلبات والمستندات المصاحبة لها أو المتصلة بها الإجراءات القانونية وفقاً لقوانين وأنظمة الدولة الطالبة والمطلوب إليها والمعاهدات والاتفاقيات التي تكون طرفاً فيها.

المادة 34
يقدم طلب التسليم كتابة مصحوباً بما يلي:
- أصل حكم الإدانة أو أمر القبض أو أية أوراق أخرى لها نفس القوة، صادرة طبقاً للأوضاع المقررة في قانون الدولة الطالبة، أو صورة رسمية مما تقدم.
ب- بيان بالأفعال المطلوب التسليم من أجلها، يوضح فيه زمان ومكان ارتكابها وتكييفها القانوني، مع الإشارة إلى المواد القانونية المطبقة عليها، وصورة من هذه المواد.
ج- أوصاف الشخص المطلوب تسليمه بأكبر قدر ممكن من الدقة، وأية بيانات أخرى من شأنها تحديد شخصه وجنسيته وهويته.

المادة 35
1- للسلطات القضائية في الدولة الطالبة، أن تطلب من الدولة المطلوب إليها- بأي طريق من طرق الإتصال الكتابية- حبس (توقيف) الشخص احتياطياً إلى حين وصول طلب التسليم.
2- ويجوز في هذه الحالة للدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم أن تحبس (توقف) الشخص المطلوب احتياطياً، وإذا لم يقدم طلب التسليم مصحوباً بالمستندات اللازمة المبينة في المادة السابقة، فلا يجوز حبس (توقيف) الشخص المطلوب تسليمه مدة تزيد على ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ القبض عليه.

المادة 36
على الدولة الطالبة، أن ترسل طلباً مصحوباً بالمستندات المبينة في المادة الرابعة والثلاثين من هذه الاتفاقية، وإذا تبينت الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم سلامة الطلب، تتولى السلطات المختصة فيها تنفيذه طبقاً لتشريعها، على أن تحاط الدولة الطالبة دون تأخير بما اتخذ بشأن طلبها.

المادة 37
1- في جميع الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين، لا يجوز أن تتجاوز مدة الحبس الاحتياطي ستين يوماً من تاريخ القبض.
2- يجوز الإفراج المؤقت خلال المدة المعينة في الفقرة السابقة، على أن تتخذ الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم التدابير التي تراها ضرورية للحيلولة دون هروب الشخص المطلوب.
3- لا يحول الإفراج دون إعادة القبض على الشخص وتسليمه إذا ورد طلب التسليم بعد ذلك.

المادة 38
إذا رأت الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم حاجتها إلى إيضاحات تكميلية للتحقق من توافر الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، تخطر بذلك الدولة الطالبة، وتحدد لها موعداً لاستكمال هذه الايضاحات.

المادة 39
إذا تلقت الدولة المطلوب إليها عدة طلبات تسليم من دول مختلفة، إما عن ذات الأفعال أو عن أفعال مختلفة، فيكون لهذه الدولة أن تفصل في هذه الطلبات مراعية كافة الظروف، وعلى الأخص إمكان التسليم اللاحق، وتاريخ وصول الطلبات، ودرجة خطورة الجرائم، والمكان الذي ارتكبت فيه.

المادة 40
مع عدم الإخلال بالتشريعات أو النظم المعمول بها، تتعاون الدول المتعاقدة في مجال تبادل حضور الشهود والخبراء أمام السلطات المختصة. بالدولة الطالبة، ولا يجوز اتخاذ أي إجراء أو توقيع أي جزاء أو تدبير ينطوي على إكراه للشاهد أو الخبير الذي لا يمتثل بالحضور إلى الدولة الطالبة، وإذا حضر الشاهد أو الخبير إلى الدولة الطالبة طواعية فيتم تكليفه بالحضور وفق أحكام تشريعها أو نظامها.
ولا يجوز أن يخضع الشاهد أو الخبير أياً كانت جنسيته في الدولة الطالبة للمساءلة أو المحاكمة أو أي إجراء مقيد للحرية عن أفعال أو أحكام سابقة على حضوره.
ولا يستفيد الشاهد أو الخبير من الحماية المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة إذا استمر في البقاء بالدولة الطالبة ثلاثين يوماً بعد انقضاء مهمته وقدرته على المغادرة أو إذا عاد إلى إقليم الدولة الطالبة بعد مغادرته لها.
وتلتزم الدولة الطالبة باتخاذ كافة الترتيبات اللازمة لكفالة الحماية الأمنية والقانونية للشاهد أو الخبير.

المادة 41
تتحمل كل دولة ما يخصها من نفقات من أجل تنفيذ أحكام هذه الاتفاقية.
وتتحمل الدولة الطالبة النفقات الخاصة بتسليم المطلوبين أو الأشياء والعائدات المتعلقة بالجريمة أو حضور الشهود والخبراء.

المادة 42
تضع الأمانة العامة لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية بالاتفاق مع الدول المتعاقدة الآليات والإجراءات والنماذج اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذه الاتفاقية.

المادة 43
تعمل الدول المتعاقدة على إدراج الجرائم الإرهابية المشار إليها بهذه الاتفاقية في القوانين والتشريعات المحلية بوصفها جرائم خطيرة، وأن تقرر لها العقوبات المناسبة التي تعكس جسامة تلك الجرائم الإرهابية.

المادة 44
لا تخل هذه الاتفاقية بالاتفاقيات أو المعاهدات الثنائية أو المتعددة الأطراف المرتبطة بها أي من الدول المتعاقدة.

المادة 45
يُصدّق على هذه الاتفاقية من دول المجلس الموقعة وفقاً لنظمها الداخلية، وتودع وثائق التصديق لدى الأمانة العامة لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية التي عليها اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإيداع وثائق التصديق وإخطار الدول المتعاقدة بذلك.

المادة 46
تسري هذه الاتفاقية بعد مضي ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إيداع وثائق التصديق عليها من ثلثي دول المجلس، ولا تكون نافذة بحق أي دولة أخرى إلا بعد إيداع وثيقة التصديق عليها لدى الأمانة العامة لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية ومضي ثلاثين يوماً على تاريخ الإيداع.

المادة 47
لا يجوز لأي دولة من الدول المتعاقدة أن تبدي أي تحفظ يؤدي إلى مخالفة الغرض من هذه الاتفاقية.

المادة 48
لا يجوز تعديل هذه الاتفاقية بعد سريانها إلا بموافقة من المجلس الأعلى لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (45).

المادة 49
يجوز لأي دولة متعاقدة أن تنسحب من هذه الاتفاقية بناء على إخطار كتابي ترسله إلى الأمين العام لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية، ويرتب الانسحاب أثره بعد مضي ستة أشهر من تاريخ الإخطار، وتظل الاتفاقية سارية المفعول في شأن الطلبات التي قدمت قبل انقضاء هذه المدة.
حررت هذه الاتفاقية باللغة العربية في مدينة الكويت بدولة الكويت بتاريخ 15 ربيع الأول 1425هـ الموافق 4 مايو 2004م. من أصل واحد، يودع بالأمانة العامة لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية، ونسخة مطابقة للأصل، تسلم لكل من الدول المتعاقدة على هذه الاتفاقية أو المنضمة إليها.

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

